# Hello my name is Arlin I am a wood turner



## Arlin Eastman (Apr 29, 2015)

And I can not give it up. :)

As soon as I turn some more and figure out how to post them I will.
I have a lot of Black Walnut on my property and hope to share it sometime.

Arlin

O I just seen how to upload

77425[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like 9 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome, Arlin, from NC! We love turners here, though we do tolerate the periodic flatworker.


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> Welcome, Arlin, from NC! We love turners here, though we do tolerate the periodic flatworker.



Hey, I resemble that remark! 

Welcome Arlin, great work! Tony


----------



## Arlin Eastman (Apr 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> Welcome, Arlin, from NC! We love turners here, though we do tolerate the periodic flatworker.


Senc

I am from Iowa :)


----------



## SENC (Apr 29, 2015)

Arlin Eastman said:


> Senc
> 
> I am from Iowa :)


And I am from NC (by way of Mississippi, but that is another story).


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome! Nice looking work!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Arlin, thanks for sharing... We all suffer from the same addiction...


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice work. Arlin


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Arlin, nice work!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 30, 2015)

Welcome from WI. You have come to the right place for support for your addiction. We have a great group of enablers here.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 30, 2015)

Welcome from SE Texas!
Nice wood!
Watch it--there are some here that _really_ like Black Walnut.


----------



## Arlin Eastman (Apr 30, 2015)

SENC said:


> And I am from NC (by way of Mississippi, but that is another story).



Sorry I just figured out it is saying where you are from. Give me a slap on the head

Arlin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 30, 2015)

Welcome, Arlin! 

The lidded bowl is awesome!


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Welcome from Wisconsin, very nice bowls.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wish I had the skill to do that!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Apr 30, 2015)

Welcome to woodbarter buddy! It'll take a bit to learn the ropes; how to buy, sell, and swap. But everyone here is pretty helpful. 

Btw everyone, Arlin is the fella who gave me his extra lathe and got me into turning. Yep, he's a pretty awesome guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 5


----------



## Arlin Eastman (Apr 30, 2015)

BigRedKnothead said:


> Welcome to woodbarter buddy! It'll take a bit to learn the ropes; how to buy, sell, and swap. But everyone here is pretty helpful.
> 
> Btw everyone, Arlin is the fella who gave me his extra lathe and got me into turning. Yep, he's a pretty awesome guy.


Hi Dan

Thank you for the link in showing me how to get here. After the session of teaching you how to use the bowl gouge my neck , shoulder, and back are killing me, but I am almost finished with the spindle for the 130 year old piano seat.

Thank you so much for coming over
Arlin


----------



## Arlin Eastman (Apr 30, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> Wish I had the skill to do that!


Joe

If you come over I would LOVE to teach you how to do anything. Even things I do not know how to do. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arlin Eastman (Apr 30, 2015)

David Hill said:


> Welcome from SE Texas!
> Nice wood!
> Watch it--there are some here that _really_ like Black Walnut.


David

I will ship out as much as needed, however, the VA does not pay me very much so everyone will have to pay shipping


----------



## Patrude (Apr 30, 2015)

Nicely done Arlin , I call that "Justice to the Wood"


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 9, 2015)

Patrude said:


> Nicely done Arlin , I call that "Justice to the Wood"



Thank you Rich


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 10, 2015)

very nice work! welcome to the site, I love that walnut lid!


----------

